# Medival mandolin - hear the angels play



## Simen Kjaersdalen (Apr 29, 2009)

This is as close as you will ever get to the pictures of Fra Angelico showing angels playing the mandolin. Yes, this music must shurly come from up there... Check it out at :

www.myspace.com/kjaersdalen


----------

